

Myo armband controlling 2048 [video] - shrig94
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/24/watch-the-myo-armband-make-one-2048-addict-feel-like-hes-a-part-of-the-game/

======
shrig94
at the wearscript hackathon at the media lab right now, this tech is pretty
crazy awesome. check it out at wearscript.com

making a pokemon game in real life using go, wearscript, a myo, a pebble, and
google glass, along w/ a couple of dead long json files.

~~~
tdaltonc
That sounds really awesome but I don't see anything about it at wearscript.com

~~~
nathancahill
This maybe?
[http://wearscript.media.mit.edu/](http://wearscript.media.mit.edu/)

